# Electricity and water



## locolobo (Mar 21, 2014)

Was cleaning the tank today and when I plugged everything back in my Fluval in tank filter did not work. Was checking it out and noticed the insulation was cracked in quite a few places (dry rotted? All above water line). This filter is several years old and has never let me down. Found I could wiggle the cord and get it to work for a moment. Removed the Fluval and will get a new one ASAP. Just a little safety moment, check your equipment every once in a while!!!
From safety meeting @ work : It only takes 1/10th amp to stop your heart.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have seen people let 1,000,000 volts flow through their bodies with a piece of wood in their hand...the wood caught fire but the person was fine...
but.....yes , the amperage will certainly do you in....
i used to build industrial electrical switching equipment...very interesting stuff...


----------

